# Steroids for a 23 year old long term affects



## easymoney11 (Aug 23, 2012)

I read articles that make me feel safe with my usage and others that make me concerned. Some people claim to have fertility issues or are on hrt and have done 10 cycles or so. What are my risk if I do two cycles of just test cyp around 600mg weekly for 15 weeks every year till i'm 25.(PCT of course and bloodwork also) I'm just curious because I would hate to have fertility issues or need hrt by the time I'm 30. Please don't say a 23 yr old has no business doing steroids- i just want factual evidence. thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 23, 2012)

easymoney11 said:


> I read articles that make me feel safe with my usage and others that make me concerned. Some people claim to have fertility issues or are on hrt and have done 10 cycles or so. What are my risk if I do two cycles of just test cyp around 600mg weekly for 15 weeks every year till i'm 25.(PCT of course and bloodwork also) I'm just curious because I would hate to have fertility issues or need hrt by the time I'm 30. Please don't say a 23 yr old has no business doing steroids- i just want factual evidence. thanks



there is no evidence that steroids cause permanenty sterility.

there is no way to tell how your hpta will react to steroids, you may be able to recover from your cycles or you may be shut down forever and have to go on hrt


/thread


----------



## girpy (Aug 23, 2012)

^what he said, there's no guarentee's when shutting down part of your body. Just do your research and decide if it's a risk you want to take to reach your goals. Unless your goal is to get huge, you could probably do well just tuning in your diet and training and make some good gains.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 23, 2012)

You cannot calculate the effects.....whether beneficial effects or sides...also the mind will LOVE the AAS induced benefits and that 2 cycles a year will most likely multiply.......

This is when you get sucked in..

-Matt


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 24, 2012)

easymoney11 said:


> I read articles that make me feel safe with my usage and others that make me concerned. Some people claim to have fertility issues or are on hrt and have done 10 cycles or so. What are my risk if I do two cycles of just test cyp around 600mg weekly for 15 weeks every year till i'm 25.(PCT of course and bloodwork also) I'm just curious because I would hate to have fertility issues or need hrt by the time I'm 30. Please don't say a 23 yr old has no business doing steroids- i just want factual evidence. thanks



You're 23, forget steroids you can naturally grow easy,yes I know you said you don't want to hear it but still.

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 24, 2012)

I think 23 is the first time I ever took any thing, It was just winny pills at 20mg a day. Did not know much about gear except for the guy telling me what to take. So you one step a head from being on this board. I think 23 i a fine age based on your goals and accomplishments.

if your new into working out then take some safer PH's first and keep pushing hard. 

How big do you want to get?
What are your goals?
Why do you want AAS?
Is it even worth it? you saw you only want to be on them for two years... From hearing that I would say not worth it. I decided to use gear again (after 4 years) when I decided to go HRT. I am 28 and made the decision and the sides worry me of course mostly about fertility, but my good friend is a HEAVY abuser for 10 years 2 grams of test a week type abuse and had a kid two years ago. So Yes its a risk, but I plan on popping out a lil fuck trophy next year so i have confidence being on gear for two years wont do to much damage.

Now yes your lipids will get fucked, how much damage you do to your body is going to be based on your diet as well. If your dirty bulking on gear hard on your lipids your making it that much worse. As your self and be honest with your self can I not achieve the next level naturally? 

I made the decision because I personally plan on competing next year. Is your decision cause you like to flex in the mirror? 

The only big side effect I would be worried about is once you start its FN hard to stop. This shit is addicting, you will feel like a fucking GOD on gear then pct and feel like shit. My first big cycle I looked fn nuts I would jerk off to my self in the mirror type shit. Went on PCT and lost allot of it and said FUCK i need to get back on but this time cruise and keep my test levels up. So thats where I am now....


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 24, 2012)

research...


----------



## pieguy (Aug 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> there is no evidence that steroids cause permanenty sterility.
> 
> there is no way to tell how your hpta will react to steroids, you may be able to recover from your cycles or you may be shut down forever and have to go on hrt
> 
> ...



Just to repeat what SD said, nobody reacts the same way to AAS and HPTA bounce-back differs from person to person. I mean Ronnie Coleman has kids and so does Branch, so heavy steroid abuse isn't a death sentence for sterility, but to say that nobody ever becomes sterile after years of steroid usage would be a straight up lie. As long as you run some HCG throughout your whole cycle history, I bet you'll be fine. Throw some HMG, triptorelin and clomid in there for a little more help and you'll probably be good.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 24, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Just to repeat what SD said, nobody reacts the same way to AAS and HPTA bounce-back differs from person to person. I mean Ronnie Coleman has kids and so does Branch, so heavy steroid abuse isn't a death sentence for sterility, *but to say that nobody ever becomes sterile after years of steroid usage would be a straight up lie*. As long as you run some HCG throughout your whole cycle history, I bet you'll be fine. Throw some HMG, triptorelin and clomid in there for a little more help and you'll probably be good.




my research has contradicted this, if you have something that supports your claim please post it as i am very interested in it.

my research has told me that essentially, no matter what, fertility therapy is guaranteed to bring you back even if you have no detectable sperm count.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 24, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Just to repeat what SD said, nobody reacts the same way to AAS and HPTA bounce-back differs from person to person. I mean Ronnie Coleman has kids and so does Branch, so heavy steroid abuse isn't a death sentence for sterility, but to say that nobody ever becomes sterile after years of steroid usage would be a straight up lie. As long as you run some HCG throughout your whole cycle history, I bet you'll be fine. Throw some HMG, triptorelin and clomid in there for a little more help and you'll probably be good.



agreed, steroid abuse has side effects, it is as simple as that, the level of abuse determines the levels of sides


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 24, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> agreed, steroid abuse has side effects, it is as simple as that, the level of abuse determines the levels of sides




how incredibly vague..


----------



## Coop817 (Aug 25, 2012)

Op- based on the fact that you are asking for advice, but state that you don't want a certain type of advice ("don't tell me 23 is too young) tells me, you being infertile is a good thing, as  not to populate the earth with more mentally deficient individuals.....


----------



## rage racing (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing wrong with running gear at 23. Do your research and listen to the vets. To say that steroids will make you infertal l is ignorant. I know guys you got the girls pregnant while using alot of gear and have been blasting and cruising for 10 years.

Edit........fuck typing on this phone!!!!


----------



## Wrekem (Aug 25, 2012)

everyone is different. im 22, i blast and cruise, and am doing my first show in march. it depends on your goals. i've mentioned this to someone else before, if you wanna make this as your living, income, everything, go for it, because it will be hard to just drop. if not. remember that as a gym rat you have a life outside of that gym. maybe start out with some ph's and just see how you react to the whole pct thing. it will be a good way to see how dedicated you are atleast in a short term thing before stepping into 15 weeks.


----------



## 1superman (Aug 25, 2012)

Branch and Trish Warren have a newborn baby daughter. Jason Huh and his woman have a newborn too so.........


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 25, 2012)

My endo said fertility isn't hard to accomplish in men with low sperm count due to being hypogonadal. Just because your natural hormones have stopped being produced doesn't mean you're infertile for life.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 25, 2012)

A buddy of mine tried steroids one time. All his muscles got big and they looked really weird because his veins started showing through his skin. Then he started lifting heavier weights in the gym, which was very alarming to his friends and family. Before we knew it, he really hit rock bottom and began banging several different women a week. I should have known something was wrong when all that fat around his waist disappeared. But it wasn't until he began wearing tank tops that revealed his rippling pecs that I *really* knew he had a problem. It was disgusting to watch him destroy himself like that.

Steroids: Not even once.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2012)

^ hahaha Yeah sounds like he ruined his life


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> A buddy of mine tried steroids one time. All his muscles got big and they looked really weird because his veins started showing through his skin. Then he started lifting heavier weights in the gym, which was very alarming to his friends and family. Before we knew it, he really hit rock bottom and began banging several different women a week. I should have known something was wrong when all that fat around his waist disappeared. But it wasn't until he began wearing tank tops that revealed his rippling pecs that I *really* knew he had a problem. It was disgusting to watch him destroy himself like that.
> 
> Steroids: Not even once.




creatine.. not even once


----------



## overburdened (Aug 26, 2012)

easymoney11 said:


> I read articles that make me feel safe with my usage and others that make me concerned. Some people claim to have fertility issues or are on hrt and have done 10 cycles or so. What are my risk if I do two cycles of just test cyp around 600mg weekly for 15 weeks every year till i'm 25.(PCT of course and bloodwork also) I'm just curious because I would hate to have fertility issues or need hrt by the time I'm 30. Please don't say a 23 yr old has no business doing steroids- i just want factual evidence. thanks


What's your stats? how long you been training, and how much have you gained(lbm) in that time frame?


----------



## overburdened (Aug 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> a buddy of mine tried steroids one time. All his muscles got big and they looked really weird because his veins started showing through his skin. Then he started lifting heavier weights in the gym, which was very alarming to his friends and family. Before we knew it, he really hit rock bottom and began banging several different women a week. I should have known something was wrong when all that fat around his waist disappeared. But it wasn't until he began wearing tank tops that revealed his rippling pecs that i *really* knew he had a problem. It was disgusting to watch him destroy himself like that.
> 
> Steroids: Not even once.



lmfao!!!


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 27, 2012)

teezhay said:


> A buddy of mine tried steroids one time. All his muscles got big and they looked really weird because his veins started showing through his skin. Then he started lifting heavier weights in the gym, which was very alarming to his friends and family. Before we knew it, he really hit rock bottom and began banging several different women a week. I should have known something was wrong when all that fat around his waist disappeared. But it wasn't until he began wearing tank tops that revealed his rippling pecs that I *really* knew he had a problem. It was disgusting to watch him destroy himself like that.
> 
> Steroids: Not even once.



Most inspiring post to DO STEROIDS I have read --- that guy got killer results!!

-Matt


----------

